# I need grooming help!



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kastle collects about 1/2 lb of dirt in his fur during the week. It is disgusting and highly noticeable when he gets his weekly/bi-weekly baths (he pees on himself when he throws a temper tantrum...*sigh*). Is there a good way to keep the dirt under control? I am assuming (and hoping!) that the bathing will decrease soon and then should I continue to bathe him? Brush him daily? He actually start to smell like dirt if I wait too long in between....

Here are two pictures just because


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he may not like it at first, but I would get a metro air force blower..I am telling you I can NOT live without mine , I've had it for over 12 years..My dogs LOVE getting blown out, haven't had one yet who hated it..but it is noisy, kinda like a loud vac,,and most puppies do need to get used to it.

It is a lifesaver tho,,I hardly ever bathe my dogs, I just blow them out once a week with the blower,,(gotta do it outside!)..it blows off dead hair, dirt, dander, whatever isn't nailed down to the dog..Best investment I have ever made.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

We brush Shasta every day. Also, we use baby wipes on her feet when she comes in from outside. She still carries in a lot of dirt, but it does help.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> he may not like it at first, but I would get a metro air force blower..


Which kind do you have/recommend?



paulag1955 said:


> We brush Shasta every day. Also, we use baby wipes on her feet when she comes in from outside. She still carries in a lot of dirt, but it does help.


He's starting to lose all the soft puppy fluff, is that normal? He hardly has any guard hairs yet. We do wipe his feet a lot but the dirt is collecting all the way up to his elbows and hocks. Can't see it but when I rinse, and rinse, and rinse....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

An undercoat rake is what I use mostly on Kacie, then a bristle brush to smooth the fluff on the legs and butt area. If you run into any matting, corn starch worked into the tangles will help. I trim the foot floofs so she won't drag in the mud, tree droppings. I don't use baby wipes, but will use a damp or dry towel to get the dirt out. 
Spring will be the worst, the long coat on the tail acts like a magnet and carries everything inside.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

FG167 said:


> He's starting to lose all the soft puppy fluff, is that normal? He hardly has any guard hairs yet. We do wipe his feet a lot but the dirt is collecting all the way up to his elbows and hocks. Can't see it but when I rinse, and rinse, and rinse....


Is he wet when he's collecting that much dirt? If Shasta is damp/wet and dirty, we towel her off as best we can, brush her, wipe her feet and then she goes to her crate for a nap. When she wakes up, she is usually dry and a slicker brush will get out all that (now dry and loose) dirt in the dense fur of her hocks. We don't notice as much of a problem with her front legs. Also, check the bottom of his feet...if there is a lot of fur there, you might want to have that trimmed up.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I second the Metro dryer. It works wonders at blowing dead hair and debris out of the coat. Wear a face mask when you use it on a dirty dog, though! And it's great for drying after a bath, of course. He may not like it at first, but once he gets used to it, he will probably love it. Both my GSDs love the blow dryer. It's like a massage.

Part of the reason your pup is getting so dirty is that he doesn't have any guard hairs yet. That puppy fuzz is soft and somewhat absorbent. You'll find that once his guard hair comes in, it will tend to shed dirt. So hang in there!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have this one the 4 HP...it will last you 'forever'
Air Force Commander Vari-Speed Dryers | PetEdge.com


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Love the blow dryers. I blow dirt and hair off about once a week. You will want to introduce it slowly if it gets him cranked up. Some of mine go into bite the hose mode.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have this one the 4 HP...it will last you 'forever'
> Air Force Commander Vari-Speed Dryers | PetEdge.com


I like that one, I've used it before. When I worked with llamas we had an even more powerful one that I'd use on my dogs and it also did a great job


----------

